# storage



## dwyer (Dec 25, 2020)

can you buy front seats that have the storage drawers under them..?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, welcome to the TTF.
What MK of TT 1,2 or3?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *dwyer* - Welcome to the Forum. 

For the Mk2, I believe the under seat bins were offered as an option.

It should be possible to buy them from eBay or some other reseller and install them yourself without replacing the entire seat. Try a search for Part Number 8J0882622.


----------

